# halo extreme . how to take



## trytilidie (Nov 9, 2012)

ive got 2 bottles of it(120 tablets) and my pct all ready . and i want to begin a cycle very soon. can someone in plain simple english ,explain to me the correct way i can take it it. My house mate says 3 halo tablets a day so i get the full effect of it . which would be 3 tabs a day for 40 days. so if i follow this my cycle would be for 5 weeks and 5 days. then my pct.where as the bottle says 2 tabs a day for 4 weeks.

I have quite a decent build . 225lbs and 12% body fat. been lifting for quite a few years . 

this would be my first cycle of anything. I have no experience with anything. Always been whey and creatine for the last 6/7 years.

try to keep the wise cracks to a minimum lol. thanks for any replys/comments.


----------



## trytilidie (Nov 10, 2012)

bump. some one answer .


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 10, 2012)

Yup, I would run the 3 caps for 6 weeks. Space the 2 servings 10 - 12 hours apart (2 caps am, 1 cap pm).


----------



## Curt James (Nov 10, 2012)

^^^^ What he said.

But I'll add that if it's your first use of a super supp then perhaps you'll see results with just two capsules daily. Not a recommendation as much as _a thought. _You could always increase to three capsules after a week or two if you're not noticing results.

I have a stickman's physique (cough) at 6'1 and 200 lbs. probably 20% bf, but at just two caps per day I saw significant strength gains.

Before (May 2012)

Squat 230 lbs. X 1 - YouTube

After (June 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8MJ3cpwH7U


----------



## gamma (Nov 10, 2012)

2 caps then go from there some have ran up 4 a day


----------



## trytilidie (Nov 11, 2012)

thank you all so much !!!


----------



## trytilidie (Nov 11, 2012)

but what about on days off??


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 11, 2012)

Take Halo Extreme every day. I like 3 capsules daily.


----------



## gamma (Nov 11, 2012)

As heavy said every day .With any hormonal prod u need to take everyday to get chemical build up the blood.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 11, 2012)

I wouldn't run more than 3 caps a day IMO. Halo worked good with script test.


----------



## adriano (Jun 26, 2021)

thanks for all amazing information, is it available to find it on e-stores like amazon? or where i can buy it ?
thanks for amazing topic


----------

